# MY 2ND letter to AGR



## BLOND37 (Jul 8, 2009)

To Whom It May Concern:

I have two issues.

First my last name is spelled LeBlond or Le Blond. The incorrect spelling is Leblond (small b).

Until two weeks ago you had my name spelled Leblond (the incorrect way). Two weeks ago I called to have the spelling of my last name corrected. And it was fixed – for two weeks!

Today, I called to check on some points that had not posted. Tonight, I signed on to my AGR account over the web to find my last name spelled wrong! I am sending you a print out of the web page.

Please fix this once and for all.

Secondly, as I mentioned some points and bonus points have not posted. I believe it is because the problems with the last name. I am enclosing copies of ticket stubs. I am due 100 points for each trip and 200 bonus points for each trip. A total of 600 points.

Quite frankly, I do not have the time and energy to deal with these issues. You are called Amtrak GUEST relations and this is not how you treat a GUEST.

Thank you.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 9, 2009)

ok why is it such a big deal that they didn't use uppercase on one letter.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 9, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> ok why is it such a big deal that they didn't use uppercase on one letter.


A person's name is their identity. You take away their name and you reinforce that they're only a series of numbers in a computer file.

Furthermore, directed at the OP: Remember to use photocopies of the original stubs and not the stubs themselves! Otherwise if you have a further problem you've mailed away your only proof.


----------



## BLOND37 (Jul 9, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> ok why is it such a big deal that they didn't use uppercase on one letter.



to amtrakwolverine: i dont know what yur name is but would you want yur name spelled bob, or katie. how about s ue? or jen nie?


----------



## BLOND37 (Jul 9, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > ok why is it such a big deal that they didn't use uppercase on one letter.
> ...


oh yes i know about not sending originals, thanks 

hoe ironic if AGR only used a series of numbers the points would post LOL


----------



## AAARGH! (Jul 9, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > amtrakwolverine said:
> ...


Are you sure the reason for them not posting is the spelling of your name? I would think they use the number, no matter what name is attached.

What happens when someone gets married?

As far as how things are spelled, I would not want my name mispelled for sure, but I would not assume that by correcting it, that is reason for the missing posts. AGR has many reasons for missing posts (none of them good for sure).


----------



## BLOND37 (Jul 9, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> BLOND37 said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


yes i am sure its the name ... read on these boards.. the name and number have to match.. whats to say i didnt give U my nunber, you travel and i get credit.. if someone marries they need to inform AGR of the name to change to make sure it matches the tickets.

my name is ted but originally it was edward.. back in march was when i changed edward to ted legally.. tickets bought as edward werent posting cuz the AGR account was under ted. once that was all fixed a ton of points posted! i am 110% sure the reason for pts not posting is the name.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 9, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> BLOND37 said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


AGR is unusually concerned about exact name matches. If your name is Anthony Burton Charles, and your AGR account is in the name Anthony Charles, you're going to have problems if your ticket is made out to Tony Charles or Burton Charles. I know, because I go by my middle name, but mistakenly set up my AGR account with my first name. Tickets wouldn't post. I've never had this problem with any airline frequent flyer program.

In the end I had to send a xerox of my driver's license to AGR to get them to change my AGR account from Anthony B. Charles to Burton Charles.

And in the end they have it as Burton B. Charles.

In any case, after this change my tickets posted with greater regularity.

FWIW my actual last name has capitalization issues similar to Blond37's. I admire him for continuing to fight the good fight. Now I just try to get it spelled correctly, and they can capitalize what they want.


----------



## BLOND37 (Jul 9, 2009)

mark this RESOLVED:

Dear Ted,

We have updated your account to read: Mr. Ted Le Blond. We also found a couple travel segments that did not post because of “name mismatch”. These have been posted to your account as well. The bonus points for this travel will post within 14 business days.

Thank you.

Amtrak Customer Relations


----------



## AAARGH! (Jul 9, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> mark this RESOLVED:
> Dear Ted,
> 
> We have updated your account to read: Mr. Ted Le Blond. We also found a couple travel segments that did not post because of "name mismatch". These have been posted to your account as well. The bonus points for this travel will post within 14 business days.
> ...


I stand corrected and GOOD JOB! You were dead-on correct.


----------



## BLOND37 (Jul 9, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> BLOND37 said:
> 
> 
> > mark this RESOLVED:
> ...



in the future dont doubt me LOL!! but this admin stuff is the kind of s--- that makes me INSANE; surprised i dont have an ulcer! if only i could use this power for good LOL


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 10, 2009)

Your post confuses me. You say your last name is spelled LeBlond *OR* Le Blond. That sounds like two different spellings to me, moreso than not capitalizing a letter in the middle of the name.

For what it's worth, every single Amtrak ticket I have ever had has spelled my name in all capital letters (either MADISON/ROBERT MR; MADISON/ROBERT; or just plain MADISON/R if the agent typing the ticket was lazy enough). How could AGR tell if the capitalization was off (accusing that of being the culprit for points not posting) if capitalization isn't even an option on the reservation?

It sounds more like there was confusion over whether your last name was one or two words, which your own letter makes unclear.


----------



## BLOND37 (Jul 10, 2009)

rmadisonwi said:


> Your post confuses me. You say your last name is spelled LeBlond *OR* Le Blond. That sounds like two different spellings to me, moreso than not capitalizing a letter in the middle of the name.
> For what it's worth, every single Amtrak ticket I have ever had has spelled my name in all capital letters (either MADISON/ROBERT MR; MADISON/ROBERT; or just plain MADISON/R if the agent typing the ticket was lazy enough). How could AGR tell if the capitalization was off (accusing that of being the culprit for points not posting) if capitalization isn't even an option on the reservation?
> 
> It sounds more like there was confusion over whether your last name was one or two words, which your own letter makes unclear.



not that i owe you an explanation or anything but - my last name is LeBlond HOWEVER some computer systems dont allow a capital B or any cap letter in the middle of the name hence the way around that is to put a space - Le Blond.. I was giving AGR the option cuz i think thats the case.


----------

